# whole office bldg sensors



## ratrod56 (Jan 21, 2011)

There is this two story bldg with all the hall and bathroom lights on a timer. At 9pm the lights turn off. What they want is at nine for the lights to turn off but they want to add sensors to turn them on if someone is working late. What are some ideas or options I could offer? I have zero experiance with this sort of design. 

Iam thinking motion sensors at switches in restrooms. 

I really have no Idea for halls??? The halls upstairs and down stairs is like a "T". You enter the front door and walk down a long hall with offices on both sides. When you get to the end you can turn either right or left.

thanks


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

In the 15 story hospital I worked in, built 1960, the lighting panels were split. Half the panels were a lighting contactor and the other was general lighting. 
We had it controlled by a timer on a master control board. 
I could turn all on or off at once or individually.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Time clock on contactors for the lighting, add a bypass switch they can turn on or use occupancy sensors to control contactor


----------



## ratrod56 (Jan 21, 2011)

I bought some pass and seymour CSU1100 and PWP120/277. Its a ceiling mount occupancy sensor and a power pack. Now I just gotta read it and figure best application. 


If I used occupancy to control contactor then all the lights in 100 percent of hall would come on. That would be ok. I just have to put one in each hall and stairway.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Considering the current energy codes would likely require occ sensors in each room I would bypass the timer per mentally and just install occupancy sensors in each room to control the lights individually.

Be careful what you do on egress stairways and hallways, typically they must be lit anytime the building is occupied


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow, that's quite an expensive specification you're faced with. It's certainly do-able, but at quite a cost. There are occupancy sensors with a low-voltage "all off" and "all on" connection that you could control with a centralized timer, then they function as normal occupancy sensors during the off period. As Bob rightly warns, beware of your minimum lighting levels in the egress paths.


----------



## ratrod56 (Jan 21, 2011)

*re: post 1*

Any one ever installed a lighting system called Watt Stopper? What did you like? What didnt you like?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

ratrod56 said:


> Any one ever installed a lighting system called Watt Stopper? What did you like? What didnt you like?


Years ago as an apprentice.. They went through the side of a box like a bell transformer and had a 3 conductor low voltage cable to a sensor in the back of the room.


----------

